# Censura sobre Alterações Climáticas



## José M. Sousa (4 Jun 2008 às 11:00)

NASA'S OWN WATCHDOG: AGENCY MISLED ON GLOBAL WARMING, June 03
(AP) --  NASA's press office "marginalized or mischaracterized" studies on global warming between 2004 and 2006, the agency's own internal watchdog concluded.
Full story at http://www.physorg.com/news131687979.html


In a report released Monday, NASA's inspector general office called it "inappropriate political interference" by political appointees in the press office. It said that the agency's top management wasn't part of the censorship, nor were career officials.


----------



## José M. Sousa (9 Jun 2008 às 23:01)

Um interessante vídeo da historiadora de ciência Naomi Oreskes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T4UF_Rmlio&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]

Oreskes publicou um artigo na revista Science, com o título  "The Scientific Consensus on Climate Change" :

http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/306/5702/1686

Vale a pena ver o vídeo e ler o artigo.


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2008 às 23:49)

Eu pessoalmente acho que a acusação de censura é um pouco exagerada. As alterações climáticas tem muito mais visibilidade que as dos cépticos ou negacionistas na imprensa. 
Pode-se falar de falta de políticas, do eco a que algumas pessoas dão a notícias "lixo", etc, etc, mas de falta de apoio mediático penso ser injusto, e falar de censura penso que ainda é mais injusto ou mesmo talvez disparatado. Ainda para mais no mundo de comunicação em que vivemos. Caramba, o Al Gore até passou no circuito do cinema. Onde está a censura ?

Quase todas as semanas há notícias também importantes do lado dos cépticos e se formos justos na avaliação não tem nem um centésimo da visibilidade nos media que tem outras equivalentes. 

Por exemplo, em Maio as medições por satélite registaram mais uma queda significativa na temperatura global, sobretudo um estranho arrefecimento nos trópicos que parece contradizer os modelos climáticos e para o qual eu ainda não encontrei explicações. Outro exemplo, o hemisfério sul continua a arrefecer de forma considerável, o próximo Inverno vai ser de certeza complicado em muitos países do HS. Ainda outro exemplo, hoje soube-se que a Terra afinal está actualmente a passar por uma pujante fase de biodiversidade, a terra está a ficar mais verde, provavelmente por causa do aumento do CO2 (é certo que muitos que hoje difundem com alegria esta notícia até negavam o crescimento do CO2, mas pronto).

Estas notícias simplesmente não tiveram eco nos media, o que não deixa de ser estranho. Mesmo que conclusões sobre esses factos ou dados sejam quase sempre errados ou precipitados, os media dum lado ou do outro não me dizem a mim nada, a verdade é que verdadeiros ou falsos raramente este tipo de dados ou notícias aparecem nos media. E do lado contrário, do aquecimento, notícias erradas e/ou com conclusões precipitadas aparecem constantemente. Se fosse o contrário, que em Maio os satélites tivessem registado as temperaturas mais altas dos registos ou que a Terra se estivesse a tornar um deserto, seriam centenas ou milhares de notícias nestes dias sobre o assunto, até apareciam no prime-time dos nossos telejornais. Sejamos justos, todos sabemos que assim seria. Eu gostaria que aparecessem porque possibilitariam mais discussão e escrutínio público sobre esses assuntos.

Concluindo, apesar de confiar e acreditar na ciência e no IPCC, não partilho dessa ideia de censura. Eu pessoalmente tento sempre fazer um enorme esforço em ser o mais independente possível e avaliar as coisas de forma descomplexada e desformatada, e sendo assim não partilho dessa ideia de censura, antes pelo contrário. Censura é uma palavra muito pesada e poderosa, e acho que todos sabemos que censura não tem havido. A existir censura, quase garanto que não é certamente sobre o lado do aquecimento antropogénico, mas talvez do outro. Isto falando dos media, que hoje o conceito de censura é limitado.


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Jun 2008 às 08:06)

Vince disse:


> Onde está a censura ?



«It said that the agency's top management wasn't part of the *censorship*»


O termo não é meu! De qualquer maneira, a minha intenção não era afirmar que há uma censura generalizada contra a informação sobre as AC, mas sim que há elementos de censura. E para o cidadão comum isso pode ser suficiente para o deixar muito confuso.

Foi até publicado um livro chamado "*Censoring Science*: Inside the Political Attack on Dr. James Hansen and the Truth of Global Warming" sobre as pressões feitas pela Administração Bush em relação ao director do GISS/NASA, o cientista James Hansen

http://www.amazon.com/Censoring-Sci...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1206287680&sr=1-1

http://www.democracynow.org/2008/3/21/censoring_science_inside_the_political_attack


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Jun 2008 às 08:30)

Vince disse:


> não tem nem um centésimo da visibilidade nos media que tem outras equivalentes.



Não esteja tão certo disso. O "Cool It" de Bjorn Lomborg atingiu o top 10 na Amazon no tema de Ambiente".

E foi agora traduzido para português (pelo Eng. Rui Moura) um livro de pura propaganda, de alguém que diz puras mentiras e nem tem formação científica:  

http://www.webboom.pt/ficha.asp?ID=172875

pode ler o comentário do Rui Curado Silva no Klepsydra.

Chame-lhe propaganda aliada com censura, sim , censura (significa interferência do governo/Estado para ocultar a verdade, impedir a livre comunicação, foi o caso com a NASA - está documentado, o 60 minutes chegou a fazer uma reportagem sobre isso:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/03/17/60minutes/main1415985.shtml )


Já agora, gostava da referência sobre a pujança da biodiversidade. O que é afirmado por uma série de biólogos é que já estamos na Sexta Grande Extinção em massa:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3667300.stm

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/02/criao-um-apelo-para-salvar-vida-na.html


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2008 às 11:49)

José M. Sousa disse:


> «It said that the agency's top management wasn't part of the *censorship*»
> 
> 
> O termo não é meu! De qualquer maneira, a minha intenção não era afirmar que há uma censura generalizada contra a informação sobre as AC, mas sim que há elementos de censura. E para o cidadão comum isso pode ser suficiente para o deixar muito confuso.




Penso então que o termo "censura" deveria ser aplicado talvez à realidade norte-americana onde uma emissão da CNN não dá uma única notícia do mundo, onde é fácil moldar o pensamento. Na realidade mundial, e em particular a europeia, a sensibilização contra a censura não faz grande sentido. Basta abrir qualquer jornal de grande tiragem que vemos logo que não tem grande fundamento a questão da censura. Afinal de contas se a informação consegue chegar ao grande público que mais é preciso para fazer passar a mensagem? Repetir até à exaustão?

Hoje no DN
http://dn.sapo.pt/2008/06/10/internacional/bush_recusa_combate_alteracoes_clima.html




José M. Sousa disse:


> Não esteja tão certo disso. O "Cool It" de Bjorn Lomborg atingiu o top 10 na Amazon no tema de Ambiente".
> 
> E foi agora traduzido para português (pelo Eng. Rui Moura) um livro de pura propaganda, de alguém que diz puras mentiras e nem tem formação científica:
> 
> ...



Não me surpreende que um livro "diferente" atinja os tops. Se somarmos as vendas de todos os livros sobre aquecimento global que estão no Amazon com certeza que o total dos livros vendidos estariam em primeiro lugar bem destacados.


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2008 às 12:07)

José M. Sousa disse:


> «It said that the agency's top management wasn't part of the *censorship*»
> 
> O termo não é meu! De qualquer maneira, a minha intenção não era afirmar que há uma censura generalizada contra a informação sobre as AC, mas sim que há elementos de censura. E para o cidadão comum isso pode ser suficiente para o deixar muito confuso.



Que houve enormes pressões na administração americana nesta área é um facto. Mas na prática não foi bem sucedida e daí eu achar que não se pode falar de censura. 
Repare numa coisa muito simples. Apesar de tudo, é o Hansen que continua à frente do GISS e é o GISS que continua a ser a principal instituição nesta área. E o GISS é da NASA, que é uma das principais instituições do Estado americano. E tudo o que fazem tem uma grande visibilidade. Apesar de todos esses esforços e da política oficial americana é dos EUA que continuam a vir grande parte dos recursos para o estudo das AC.  Ou seja, apesar do mundo "diabolizar" de certa forma a administração americana nesta questão das AC, na prática quem continua a pagar e suportar boas parte dos estudos, dos próprios satélites, etc,etc, são os americanos. Não acha isso pelo menos um pouco curioso ? Por um lado "censuram" mas por outro lado pagam quase tudo isto ?


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Jun 2008 às 12:23)

Minho disse:


> Penso então que o termo "censura" deveria ser aplicado talvez à realidade norte-americana onde uma emissão da CNN não dá uma única notícia do mundo, onde é fácil moldar o pensamento. Na realidade mundial, e em particular a europeia, a sensibilização contra a censura não faz grande sentido.
> 
> 
> Não me surpreende que um livro "diferente" atinja os tops. Se somarmos as vendas de todos os livros sobre aquecimento global que estão no Amazon com certeza que o total dos livros vendidos estariam em primeiro lugar bem destacados.



Eu utilizei o termo censura, que reconheço que é forte, porque de facto foi o utilizado a propósito do inspector-geral da NASA. E o governo americano também já teve que se retractar sobre isso. Portanto, é possível, espero, que as coisas tenham melhorado.


Apesar dos governos europeus reagirem mais ao problema, a abordagem prática continua a ser uma de "business-as-usual". Eu duvido que a maioria da opinião pública, mesmo a europeia, tenha uma noção concreta do perigo que as AC de facto representam. Espero estar errado!


É por isso que a abundante propaganda, intencional ou não, é preocupante . O Bjorn Lomborg é um exemplo (intencional!) . E tem muita aceitação, não só nos EUA , mas também por cá. O Jornal de Negócios, p. ex., publica regularmente os seus artigos.
O que é espantoso é que o tipo não vale nada, é de uma total vacuidade, ligeiro nas comparações que faz. Quando se coloca num prato da balança pessoas como o Lomborg e no outro uma série de cientistas reputados que estudam os assuntos a sério, isso é quase o mesmo que fazer censura, não à maneira soviética, mas muito mais subtil.


----------



## fsl (10 Jun 2008 às 12:30)

Comentando este interessante debate, é que se deve tentar sempre a separaçao entre os aspectos cientificos e as posicoes politicas.
Quando aquele principio nao é respeitado, é a ciencia que perde devido ao enviesamento da analise.


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Jun 2008 às 12:59)

fsl disse:


> Comentando este interessante debate, é que se deve tentar sempre a separaçao entre os aspectos cientificos e as posicoes politicas.
> Quando aquele principio nao é respeitado, é a ciencia que perde devido ao enviesamento da analise.



O que é interessante, e também perturbador, é que a ciência tende a perder sempre, quando o debate é trazido cá para fora. Isto porque aqueles que têm como objectivo confundir as pessoas têm a vida mais facilitada do que aqueles que têm que defender uma reputação.

Sobre isso, ler este interessante artigo no RealClimate:

http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...eginning-on-the-cretaceous/langswitch_lang/in

Um excerto:

«In a lawyerly debate, it is fair game for each side to pick and choose whatever argument has the most persuasive force with the audience, jury or judge, without any obligation to consider the force of counter-arguments except insofar as they affect one's defense against the opponent. Science, in contrast, is a deliberative, cooperative, yet still competitive enterprise, where each side is duty bound to fairly consider all arguments and data that bear on the matter at hand. This is not to say that scientific disputes are necessarily dispassionate or orderly. Indeed, I've seen near-fistfights break out over things like the Snowball Earth and the interpretation of Neoproterozoic carbon isotope excursions.

The repeated challenges to debate are probably meant to imply that scientists — and their supporters, including Al Gore — are fixed in their ideas, unreceptive to the new and challenging, and unwilling to defend their ideas in public. This picture is hard to square with how scientists actually behave among themselves. It is not that scientists don't debate, dispute, disagree about matters related to climate. All those things happen, but not on the subjects that skeptics like Inhofe or Fred Singer or Dennis Avery would like to debate (like whether global warming is mainly caused by CO2 or solar variability, or whether the IPCC warming forecasts represent a credible threat.). Those sorts of things are indeed considered settled science by serious climate scientists. Then, too, scientists are justifiably wary of being drawn into staged debates on such diffuse, ill-defined and largely meaningless topics as whether global warming counts as a "crisis." *In the war of the sound bites, the people who feel free to lie and distort can always win.* David Mamet made this point eloquently in Bambi vs. Godzilla. A debate like that is not any kind of debate in the sense understood by scientists. »


----------



## José M. Sousa (14 Jun 2008 às 12:39)

Um exemplo estranho da selectividade dos "media" em relação ao tema "Alterações Climáticas" é o caso da Declaração Conjunta das Academias de Ciências:

http://www.nationalacademies.org/includes/climatechangestatement.pdf


Alguém deu por alguma coisa nos jornais ou na televisão? Duvido! Tendo em conta a importância da declaração e a sua origem, é estranho que não mereça destaque - aliás, nem deve ter sido noticiada, quanto mais discutida - e discussão

No entanto, um livro sobre climatologia, escrito por alguém sem formação na área e que se dedica exclusivamente a bater no Al Gore como se este fosse o autor/inventor das AC, merece destaque no suplemento de Economia do Público de 13/06.

http://www.webboom.pt/ficha.asp?ID=172875

Enfim....


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2008 às 12:51)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Não esteja tão certo disso. O "Cool It" de Bjorn Lomborg atingiu o top 10 na Amazon no tema de Ambiente".




Neste fim-de-semana, a edição de 21 e Junho da Revista Unica do Expresso publicou uma entrevista exclusiva com o autor do livro "Cool It" de Bjorn Lomborg. Não me tinha debruçado sobre o livro nem sobre o autor, mas ao ler a entrevista percebi que o Bjorn Lomborg não é um negacionista, longe disso! Ele é primeiro, contra a onda de pânico que ele diz que se quer gerar por causa do aquecimento global (AG) e em segundo, ligada à necessidade de gerar essa onda de pânico, contra a exageração de factos relacionados com o AG.


Texto publicado na Única da edição do Expresso de 21 de Junho de 2008



> À hora marcada, atende o telefone no quarto do hotel em Nova Iorque. Confessa estar deitado. Acabou de dar uma entrevista ao "The New York Times" e, depois da conversa com o "Expresso", irá ainda falar com a revista "Time" e a CNN. O pretexto são as conclusões do Consenso de Copenhaga, um grupo de reflexão criado para definir os principais desafios da Humanidade, e o seu novo livro, Calma! (Cool It), que será editado em Portugal no próximo mês pela Estrela Polar. Ambos disseminam a nova mensagem de Bjorn Lomborg: o aquecimento global não é um problema prioritário e o dinheiro que se investe no seu combate seria mais do que suficiente para pôr fim aos problemas dos países em desenvolvimento.
> 
> Sou uma espécie de porta voz dos problemas chatos", afirma o professor de Estatística da Escola de Negócios de Copenhaga, de 43 anos, que, em 2001, publicou "O Ambientalista Céptico" (edição brasileira), no qual rebate os lugares-comuns mais alarmistas sobre o ambiente. Houve quem o comparasse a David Irving, historiador britânico condenado a três anos de prisão por ter negado o Holocausto. *Lomborg não nega o aquecimento global. Apenas defende que os seus impactos têm sido exagerados por fundamentalistas como Al Gore e que o pânico "não ajuda a que se tomem boas decisões"*. Um exemplo: os mais de 100 mil milhões de euros gastos por ano no Protocolo de Quioto pouco ou nada farão para atrasar o aquecimento global, mas chegariam para dar condições de vida a todos os habitantes do Planeta, garante.
> 
> ...



(C)2008 Expresso


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Jun 2008 às 15:08)

Minho disse:


> mas ao ler a entrevista percebi que o Bjorn Lomborg não é um negacionista, longe disso! Ele é primeiro, contra a onda de pânico que ele diz que se quer gerar por causa do aquecimento global (AG)



Com o devido respeito para "Minho", o Lomborg é um tremendo aldrabão, com a diferença de querer passar por respeitável. Eu já sigo o que Bjorn Lomborg vem dizendo há mais de uma meia dúzia de anos, e também o escrutínio que tem sido feito do que ele diz!

O tipo é esperto, sem dúvida, mexe com os números de forma hábil.

De qualquer modo, há algo que me impressiona com os Media: é a fulanização da discussão : o Al Gore do lado do Aquecimento Global, o Bjorn Lomborg do lado dos que dizem ah, isto do aquecimento global não é nada de especial. Mas os media não se dão ao trabalho , pois isso é muito cansativo e não vale a pena maçar os leitores com coisas aborrecidas que os levem a ter hábitos menos consumistas, por exemplo, afinal de contas a publicidade é muito importante; mas não vão à procura do que é dito pelas Academias de Ciências de todo o mundo, por exemplo. Isto não é um assunto em que qualquer um - o facto de ser professor universitário (no caso, de estatistica/economia) é irrelevante para o caso -  dê um palpite (como o Lomborg)  Para eles, isso é irrelevante. Não há nada de estranho nesta atitude?

A mim parece-me que há.

Mas se quiser mais referências, embora eu já não possa com o homem, eu até me dou ao trabalho de criar um sub-tópico só para o Lomborg


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2008 às 17:22)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Com o devido respeito para "Minho", o Lomborg é um tremendo aldrabão, com a diferença de querer passar por respeitável. Eu já sigo o que Bjorn Lomborg vem dizendo há mais de uma meia dúzia de anos, e também o escrutínio que tem sido feito do que ele diz!




Pode chamar o que lhe quiser como não sou partidário de nenhum dos dois (Lomborg, Al Gore). Só achei curioso o facto do Expresso ter publicado uma entrevista ao Lomborg, que por coincidência o José tinha feito referência há uns posts atrás, e não discordei do que ele pensa (baseando-me exclusivamente na entrevista). Quanto à afirmação que a opinião de um economista Lomborg não ser válida por vir de uma pessoa não perita na área, o mesmo se aplica ao Al-Gore e a tantos outros...

Mas o Expresso com esta entrevista penso que deu mostras de deixar ouvir os dois lados, o que acho bem. Até porque o Expresso está bem pejado de informação consciencializadora dos problemas das emissões de CO2 e meia-volta trás algum artigo sobre a temática do AG.

Quanto à informação que é trazida para a sociedade na imprensa generalista não podemos estar à espera que nos surjam artigos de científicos com fundamentos científicos (qual é a % da população que os entende?) para isso estão a revistas científicas. Penso que é precisamente aí que devem entrar políticos e gestores para fazer a ponte com a nossa sociedade, sempre com a sua dose de interesses, mas são estes, em tempo de paz, quem pode decidir ou influenciar a opinião pública.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Jun 2008 às 17:54)

Minho disse:


> Pode chamar o que lhe quiser como não sou partidário de nenhum dos dois (Lomborg, Al Gore). Só achei curioso o facto do Expresso ter publicado uma entrevista ao Lomborg, que por coincidência o José tinha feito referência há uns posts atrás, e não discordei do que ele pensa (baseando-me exclusivamente na entrevista). Quanto à afirmação que a opinião de um economista Lomborg não ser válida por vir de uma pessoa não perita na área, o mesmo se aplica ao Al-Gore e a tantos outros...
> 
> Mas o Expresso com esta entrevista penso que deu mostras de deixar ouvir os dois lados, o que acho bem. Até porque o Expresso está bem pejado de informação consciencializadora dos problemas das emissões de CO2 e meia-volta trás algum artigo sobre a temática do AG.
> 
> Quanto à informação que é trazida para a sociedade na imprensa generalista não podemos estar à espera que nos surjam artigos de científicos com fundamentos científicos (qual é a % da população que os entende?) para isso estão a revistas científicas. Penso que é precisamente aí que devem entrar políticos e gestores para fazer a ponte com a nossa sociedade, sempre com a sua dose de interesses, mas são estes, em tempo de paz, quem pode decidir ou influenciar a opinião pública.



Mas aí é que está! NÃO EXISTEM DOIS LADOS (isto não é um problema democrático!) - estritamente no que diz respeito à ciência - há cientistas ou ex-cientistas (muitas vezes sem actividade de investigação há décadas quando se sabe que está é uma área que avançou imenso nos últimos anos) que dizem coisas nos jornais, mas não submetem as suas opiniões ao crivo da análise dos seus pares (peer review). É evidente que há incertezas sobre aspectos particulares das Alterações Climáticas, etc, etc. . Eu não me baseio no que diz o Al Gore. Eu baseio-me em declarações de uma série de instituições que representam a comunidade científica (IPCC, Academias de Ciências de todo o mundo, Sociedades científicas representativas de geofísicos, etc, etc.)

Pode ver este meu "post" no meu blogue sobre este último aspecto (NOTA: eu praticamente limito-me a confrontar argumentos). Se vir com atenção, todas as afirmações/citações estão "linkadas" para os respectivos sites:

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/01/prof-delgado-domingos-desvaloriza.html

Não era necessário publicarem artigos científicos na imprensa. Por exemplo, como perguntei mais acima, alguém ouviu na nossa imprensa alguma coisa sobre uma importante declaração de duas páginas de 13 Academias de Ciências dos quatros cantos do Planeta?

A Declaração é esta: 

http://www.nationalacademies.org/includes/climatechangestatement.pdf

Se você está à espera dos políticos e gestores, então estamos arrumados, meu caro!

Têm que ser os cidadãos a tomar a iniciativa de se informar e mobilizar, caso contrário duvido que cheguemos a algum lado.

Quanto aos economistas, eu também sou um deles (modesto); há economistas no IPCC e são importantes. Há um estudo enorme sobre a Economia da Alterações Climáticas (encomendado pelo M. das Finanças do RU) cujo relator (note-se,  não autor, porque foram muitos - não vamos fulanizar outra vez) foi Nicholas Stern, ex-economista do Banco Mundial:

http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/indep...conomics_climate_change/sternreview_index.cfm

O problema do Lomborg é que usa argumentos de um simplismo atroz (muito típico de algumas correntes). Eu poderei demonstrá-lo com o tempo. Não é preciso ser climatologista para desancar no Lomborg. Os argumentos do Lomborg são sempre os mesmos. Ah, que caro que é enfrentar o aquecimento global (como se não houvesse custos do lado do aquecimento global); ah, preocupo-me muito com a malária, SIDA, saneamento básico e falta de água dos destituídos do mundo (é aqui que ele quer passar por respeitável) etc.: são estes os verdadeiros problemas a resolver, como se muitos destes problemas não tivessem nada a ver com as consequências do aquecimento global.


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2008 às 18:31)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Se você está à espera dos políticos e gestores, então estamos arrumados, meu caro!
> 
> Têm que ser os cidadãos a tomar a iniciativa de se informar e mobilizar, caso contrário duvido que cheguemos a algum lado.



É o que temo... iniciativa nos cidadãos só quando falta o pão ou há guerra. Veja o caso dos combustíveis, das quotas do leite, dos cereias, etc... isto finalmente começou a mexer, porquê? 
Por isso continuo a achar que a pressão tem que ser feita nos bastidores junto dos influentes da sociedade, quem decide, para isso estão os lobbies, o IPCC existe para influenciar os decisores políticos e não a sociedade. Por isso as informações emanadas do IPCC são as que chegam aos media com maior impacto, porque estes foram legitimados por quem decide.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Jun 2008 às 18:40)

Minho disse:


> É o que temo... iniciativa nos cidadãos só quando falta o pão ou há guerra. Veja o caso dos combustíveis, das quotas do leite, dos cereias, etc... isto finalmente começou a mexer, porquê?
> Por isso continuo a achar que a pressão tem que ser feita nos bastidores junto dos influentes da sociedade, quem decide, para isso estão os lobbies, o IPCC existe para influenciar os decisores políticos e não a sociedade. Por isso as informações emanadas do IPCC são as que chegam aos media com maior impacto, porque estes foram legitimados por quem decide.



Eu tenho os mesmos receios que você. No entanto, de nada nos serve sermos descrentes. Aliás, do meu ponto de vista, este fórum tem com certeza, e poderá vir a ter mais ainda, um papel importante na divulgação destes assuntos.

Só que os decisores políticos só se mexem se a sociedade se mexer. O próprio IPCC recorre à opinião pública para alertar/pressionar os decisores políticos. Os lobbies, também podem ser de cidadãos. O problema actual é que os lobbies que prevalecem evitam que se tomem medidas de fundo, porque são lobbies de interesses muito particulares que só vêem o seu interesse de muito curto prazo.


----------

